# tablets without Adobe Flash Player



## mateus666 (Feb 20, 2012)

as the tablets will run videos from the internet, youtube, for example, without the Adobe Flash Player?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Huh? What tablets? What are you asking?


----------



## mateus666 (Feb 20, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tablet_computer
i've been reading a site in the tablet pc for windows 8 not come with support for plug-ins for internet and adobe flash player ...


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Windows 8 isn't even in Beta yet. Flash isn't supported in iPads and won't be in future versions of Android either. You watch YouTube videos with an app, not a browser.


----------

